# Retro eclairage PWB 15"



## KlowbA (1 Novembre 2004)

Salut, 

J'ai testé le retroeclairage du clavier du Powerbook15" et je n'ai pas trouvé ca très convaincant. Certes, sur le papier ca fait bien, mais en utilisation réelle je n'ai pas trouvé l'eclairage assez puissant pour bien distinguer les touches.

Y'a t'il 2 types de retroeclairage? Un sur tous les pwb15 et un autre spécifique avec l'option (qui celui la serait plus efficace).

Z'avez trouvé ca comment ?


----------



## Amophis (1 Novembre 2004)

D'après ce que j'ai pu lire, le rétro éclairage du clavier n'est vraiment efficace que dans le noir quasi complet.


As-tu essayé?


----------



## woulf (1 Novembre 2004)

et de ce que je me souviens aussi, ça dépend de la couleur de ton fonds d'écran, ça parait idiot, je sais, mais un fond blanc fera dans le noir une réverberation sur le clavier "court circuitant" le rétro éclairage du clavier.

Essaie donc avec un fonds d'écran plutôt bleu foncé


----------



## rezba (1 Novembre 2004)

marche très bien, le rétro-éclairage, même en pénombre. Tu l'as poussé à fond ?


----------



## McFlan (1 Novembre 2004)

Les touches ne sont pas transparentes. La conséquence est que l'éclairage passe par des chiffres et des lettres dont l'opacité est faible. L'inconvénient: la police utilisée sur le clavier est fine et donc il faut des conditions particulières pour que le rétroéclairage soit utile.

Inutile alors ? Non. Justement, à l'inverse je dirais même que ça a un avantage: la chasse au gaspillage.

Le rétroéclairage n'a d'utilité que quand l'on ne voit pas les touches du clavier.
Il faut donc que (1) l'éclairage ambiant soit faible et que (2) la lumière émise sur le clavier par l'écran le soit aussi.
Pour que la lumière émise par l'écran sur le clavier soit faible, il faut ajuster la luminosité en fonction des conditions (au plus faible dans le noir), il faut que le fond soit sombre (ou que les activités soit sombres) ou alors que l'écran soit ouvert avec un angle suffisant pour que les faisceaux lumineux émis polluent au minimum le clavier.

Normalement, et sauf cas exceptionnel*, l'ordinateur est assez intelligent pour s'occuper de l'écran tout seul. Par contre il vaut mieux gérer l'éclairage du clavier soit même (avis purement subjectif).

*: genre portion d'autoroute éclairée: lumière ... noir ... lumière ... noir, et donc écran: luminosité élevée ... luminosité forte ... etc. lol


----------



## KlowbA (2 Novembre 2004)

Oui, dans le noir total on voit une difference par rapport a un clavier non eclairé.

Par contre si on l'utilise dans la penombre, le retro-eclairage ne sert pas a grand chose. 

Dommage un peu plus de puissance dans l'eclairage ca aurait ete bien!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

Ben en fait moi le rétro-éclairage marche pas trop mal.
Mais il faut dire qu'il faut pas que l'éclairage de l'écran ne soit trop clair, et que le fond d'écran ne soit pas trop clair, sinon effectivement ca cassera un peu l'efficacité de cette option.
En tout cas, je dois dire que quand le soir, je suis dans mon lit, dans le noir complet, avec une luminosité moyenne, et ben j'apprécie le rétro-éclairage.


----------



## Nathalex (2 Novembre 2004)

C'est marrant : parmi ceux qui ne sont pas satisfaits du fonctionnement de la chose, on dirait que pas mal n'ont pas remarqué que le rétro-éclairage était d'intensité réglable...
Or, dans certains conditions, il ne faut pas augmenter l'intensité mais la baisser !


----------



## doojay (2 Novembre 2004)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant : parmi ceux qui ne sont pas satisfaits du fonctionnement de la chose, on dirait que pas mal n'ont pas remarqué que le rétro-éclairage était d'intensité réglable...
> Or, dans certains conditions, il ne faut pas augmenter l'intensité mais la baisser !


  Au moin quelqu'un qui sait utiliser le rétroéclairage


----------



## KlowbA (2 Novembre 2004)

natalex a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant : parmi ceux qui ne sont pas satisfaits du fonctionnement de la chose, on dirait que pas mal n'ont pas remarqué que le rétro-éclairage était d'intensité réglable...
> Or, dans certains conditions, il ne faut pas augmenter l'intensité mais la baisser !


Oui, baisser celui de l'ecran et augmenter celui du clavier. Ca me parait tout a fait normal  .
De toute facon, je l'utilise juste au boulot ce pwb ! donc pas dans le noir!
(J'attends mon iBook pour dans mon chez moi... Viiiteeuuu)


----------



## lemacbacon (2 Novembre 2004)

mdrr,
ca reste un ordinateur portable et non pas une lampe torche !!
le mien marche plutot pas mal .
A bientot
++


----------



## BenHub (2 Novembre 2004)

il arrive aussi que le retro eclairage rende les caractere semi transparent du clavier, de la meme teinte de gris que les touches.
du coup, tu vois moins bien les caracteres...

Sinon, c'est bien, pas de probleme.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Ben je viens de retester, et je dois dire qu'avec un écran blanc et une forte luminosité, rétro a fond, je ne vois pas grand chose.
Mais quand je baisse la luminosité de la dalle, ca devient très correct.
Et c génial avec un fond d'écran sombre, alors la, c l'illumination.


----------



## BenHub (3 Novembre 2004)

juste une remarque....

qui travaille sur son fond d'ecran?

Bon OK je sors.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Novembre 2004)

Mon rétro éclairage fonctionne bien mais je n'en ai pas franchement besoin. 
C'est peut-être pour ça que je l'adore.


----------



## woulf (3 Novembre 2004)

BenHub a dit:
			
		

> juste une remarque....
> 
> qui travaille sur son fond d'ecran?
> 
> Bon OK je sors.



Sur un 15 ou 17', l'appli ouverte occupe rarement la totalité de l'écran, par exemple le document word ou même safari, à moins d'avoir un sérieux problème de vision et de passer word en 200% 

Cela étant, ta remarque est - en partie - tout à fait fondée


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Sur un 15 ou 17', l'appli ouverte occupe rarement la totalité de l'écran, par exemple le document word ou même safari, à moins d'avoir un sérieux problème de vision et de passer word en 200%
> 
> Cela étant, ta remarque est - en partie - tout à fait fondée



Méa Culpa, j'ai dis fond d'écran, mais je pensais surtout a ce que l'on a sur l'écran quand on bosse.
Et effectivement mes appli ne sont pas en plein écran >> et oui 17"

Mais bon, c vrai qu'on ne bosse pas souvent sur écran sombre, c'était juste pour l'image.


----------



## BenHub (3 Novembre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Méa Culpa, j'ai dis fond d'écran, mais je pensais surtout a ce que l'on a sur l'écran quand on bosse.
> Et effectivement mes appli ne sont pas en plein écran >> et oui 17"
> 
> Mais bon, c vrai qu'on ne bosse pas souvent sur écran sombre, c'était juste pour l'image.




hehe  

bon de toute maniere le retro eclairage du clavier est absolument genial si tu es quasiment dans l'obscurité,
c'est toujours utile de le regler de temps en temps qd c'est necessaire. (c'est cela l'avantage de l'avoir, avoir la possibilité de regler. si tu l'as pas, tu fais a taton...)


----------



## r e m y (3 Novembre 2004)

Si je comprends bien le retro éclairage fonctionne bien lorsqu'on est dans le noir complet avec l'écran éteint également. C'est ça?


euh quelqu'un peut rallumer la lumière, pour que je trouve la porte de sortie?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Si je comprends bien le retro éclairage fonctionne bien lorsqu'on est dans le noir complet avec l'écran éteint également. C'est ça?
> 
> 
> euh quelqu'un peut rallumer la lumière, pour que je trouve la porte de sortie?



Alors, la je suis dans ma chambre, petite lumière tamisé, comme lorsqu'on est avec sa copine et qu'on veut lui suggérer qqch.

Luminosité de l'écran a 25%
Rétro éclairage a fond.

Ben rien a dire, ca marche d'enfer.

A 75% de luminostié de l'écran, le retro éclairage est toujours sympa, et ne demande pas que l'on force sur les yeux.

Luminosité a fond, j'avoue que la, ca ne sert plus a grand chose.

Au fait petit test réalisé avec Safari sur Macgé en full screen.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Au fait, je ne sais pas pour vous, mais quand je suis dans le noir, je ne bosse pas avec la luminosité de l'écran a fond, car ca pete les yeux, je me met entre 25 et 50% de luminosité.

Mais ca, c perso, et peut ne pas etre valable pour tous.


----------



## BenHub (4 Novembre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, je ne sais pas pour vous, mais quand je suis dans le noir, je ne bosse pas avec la luminosité de l'écran a fond, car ca pete les yeux, je me met entre 25 et 50% de luminosité.
> 
> Mais ca, c perso, et peut ne pas etre valable pour tous.



moi en general, je met quasiment au mini, pour preserver la batterie, comme ca je reste plus tard sur MacG   



			
				fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Alors, la je suis dans ma chambre, petite lumière tamisé, comme lorsqu'on est avec sa copine et qu'on veut lui suggérer qqch.


Et alors, elle en pense quoi ta copine, de ta superbe lampe ecran qui affiche des pages web, et qui lui bousille son ambiance lumineuse et sa soirée...   



			
				remy a dit:
			
		

> Si je comprends bien le retro éclairage fonctionne bien lorsqu'on est dans le noir complet avec l'écran éteint également. C'est ça?


excellent


----------



## McFlan (4 Novembre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, je ne sais pas pour vous, mais quand je suis dans le noir, je ne bosse pas avec la luminosité de l'écran a fond, car ca pete les yeux, je me met entre 25 et 50% de luminosité.
> 
> Mais ca, c perso, et peut ne pas etre valable pour tous.



En fait, c'est l'utilisation normale qui doit être faite.
La luminosité au plus bas quand l'éclairage ambiant est faible ou inexistant.
La luminosité au plus haut quand l'éclairage ambiant est fort.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

McFlan a dit:
			
		

> En fait, c'est l'utilisation normale qui doit être faite.
> La luminosité au plus bas quand l'éclairage ambiant est faible ou inexistant.
> La luminosité au plus haut quand l'éclairage ambiant est fort.



Ca rejoit totalement ce que je pense, merci.

Sinon, ben dès que je suis avec ma copine, ca veut dire plus d'ordi, ni rien, alors je reste souvent éveillé tard pour faire du macGé.  

En tout cas, moi je trouve que le rétro-éclairage, c top   

Et pour la nuit, ca aide.


----------

